# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Проблема в своде проводок при расчете страховых взносов

## alf186

Здравствуйте!
Возникла такая проблема в 1С ЗиК 7.70.297. При расчете страховых взносов ставит проводку Д. 91.2  К.69.2.2 вместо Д. 44.2.1 К.69.2.2 в своде проводок.

Выгрузка плана счетов из 1С: Бухгалтерия 7.70.515  в ЗиК 7.70.297 не помогает.

Что делать? Помогите пожалуйста.:)

----------


## svetik_svetiko

По всем налогам ставит 91 счет или только по нескольким копейкам? Если по всем, то, скорее всего программа пишет, что для видов расчетов некорректно указана проводка или что-то в этом духе. Проверьте проводку по умолчанию, проводки в видах расчетов. Посмотрите не помечен ли на удаление 44 счет в плане счетов (бывают такие презенты после выгрузок плана счетов)

----------


## alf186

> По всем налогам ставит 91 счет или только по нескольким копейкам? Если по всем, то, скорее всего программа пишет, что для видов расчетов некорректно указана проводка или что-то в этом духе. Проверьте проводку по умолчанию, проводки в видах расчетов. Посмотрите не помечен ли на удаление 44 счет в плане счетов (бывают такие презенты после выгрузок плана счетов)


Да. Всю сумму налога ставит на 91.2 счет. а КАК ПРОВЕРИТЬ ПРОВОДКУ ПО УМОЛЧАНИЮ? В Справочниках-Виды расчетов -вкладка Страховые взносы - все проводки правильно указаны.
в справочнике:Значение субконто 000003 Прочие доходы и расходы помечен на удаление. Причем снять пометку на удаление не получается - пункты в контекстном меню не активны. (обноружил эту пометку так - Операции -Удаление помеченных объектов -Контроль)

----------


## svetik_svetiko

проводка по умолчанию проверяется: СЕРВИС --- НАСТРОЙКИ ---строка ПРОВОДКА ПО УМОЛЧАНИЮ :)
по поводу пометки на удаление: для того чтобы снять пометку можно сделатьт следующий финт ушами.... заходим СЕРВИС --- НАСТРОЙКИ --- закладка ЗАРПЛАТА И БУХУЧЕТ ---в строке "Программа бухучета" выбираем строку "Другая программа бухучета в хозрасчетной организации". Потом отправляемся убирать ненужные пометки на удаление (все будет активным). После поправок - в настройках повзращаем обратно программу бухучета

----------


## alf186

Значит проверил Проводку по умолчанию - была пустая строка. Нажал кнопку выбрать и выбрал единственный пункт Д.44.1.2 Расходы на зарплату К.70 Сотрудники.

Пометку на удаления снял. Спасибо большое за совет.:)

Но при расчете страховых взносов все равно всю сумму перечисляет на 91.2.
Не знаю даже что делать. Может это ошибка в данном релизе 7.70.297?
Потому что до этого обновления все было нормально.....:confused:

----------


## svetik_svetiko

нет, в 297 релизе ошибок нет - проверила. А вы не пробовали банально пересчитать сначала зарплату, а потом налоги еще раз? или это уже 100 раз делалось?:) в видах расчетов проверили проводку? Свод проводок вообще как выглядит? есть суммы начислений и налогов или только все налоги болтаются на 91-м счете?

----------


## alf186

Уже пробовал раза 4. Сейчас еще проверил. Не выходит.
Я уже восстановил версию 7.70.296 и обновил заново( подумал может криво обновилось). Сейчас думаю восстановить еще раз 296 и не обновлять, так как до обновления все правильно было.
В видах расчетах проверили почти все проводки. Дебет подбирается автоматически- кредит стоит правильно. Даже пытались настраивать - вводили значения дебета вручную.
Прикрепляю скриншот свода проводок.


Едиственное что сделали - это впервые начислили больничный на одного человека. Начислии правильно.
Еще заметил, что на этом форуме выкладывают по несколько раз один и тот же релиз. Я воспользовался релизом пользователя kws. Но это я думаю не связаные вещи.

----------


## svetik_svetiko

а расшифровка по строке с 91 счетом чего показывает?

----------


## alf186

А как посмотреть расшифровку?:)

Если два раза кликаешь по стоке Итого в Своде проводок - то программа показывает платежное поручение(где указана только сумма и наименование предприятия:confused:

Если кликаешь по строке 91.2 - то программа ничего не показывает.:confused:

----------


## svetik_svetiko

а по циферке прям пощелкать?

----------


## alf186

по циферке щелкали - ничего не появляется (щелкаем быстро).
Только по цифре где Итого - щелкаешь и появляется платежка:(:confused:

----------


## svetik_svetiko

Там такой еще баг есть... если формирует свод по проводкам через кнопку ОК, то расшифровка ячеек не вылезает, а если через кнопку СФОРМИРОВАТЬ, тогда расшифровывает. попробуйте.

----------


## alf186

Там есть кнопка Выполнить.:confused:

В ЗиК Нажимаю кнопку Расчитать зарплату по предприятию. Выбираю вкладку Страховые взносы. Ставлю галочку напротив Сводные проводки. И нажимаю одну единственную кнопку Выполнить:)

----------


## svetik_svetiko

аааа, я через отчеты лезу, там есть 2 кнопки, а не 1 :) просто уменя фантазия закончилась... или смотреть расшифровку или уже в базу...

----------


## alf186

А понятно. Я уже и через отчеты пробовал.
Там тоже самое. Нажимал и кнопку Сформировать и кнопку Ок.

У нас тоже уже фантазия иссякла.
Спасибо огромное за Вашу консультацию.:D:)

Буду восстанавливать базу со старого релиза :D
Потом напишу результат

----------


## svetik_svetiko

дело-то все равно не в восстановлении, а в данных....
в любом случае успехов! :)

----------


## alf186

Спасибо!:)
А базу самому можно посмотреть? Или это очень сложно.
Я правда, как вы поняли не программист:(

----------


## svetik_svetiko

я имела ввиду, что больше ничгео не придумаю, пока своими глазами даннные не увижу :)

----------


## Валюшкин

*alf186*, Ну как дела?Похоже не только у вас такая проблема. Может действительно с обновлением связано?

_Добавлено через 16 часов 29 минут 39 секунд_
А ваше подразделение тоже на ЕНВД?

----------


## alf186

> *alf186*, Ну как дела?Похоже не только у вас такая проблема. Может действительно с обновлением связано?
> 
> _Добавлено через 16 часов 29 минут 39 секунд_
> А ваше подразделение тоже на ЕНВД?


Да. У нас тоже ЕНВД.

Пока у нас ничего нового. Есть время подождать новое  обновление.
1С не может без ошибок. У них каждое обновление - это исправление старых ошибок и создание новых ошибок, которые будут исправлены в следующем релизе:D:D:D

Эх жаль нет альтернативы.:( 1С монополисты

----------


## Валюшкин

тут решение нашей проблемы
http://infostart.ru/public/71004/

----------


## alf186

Спасибо огромное Валюшкин!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:D


А как это исправитьИИ? Я не программист?
Где находиться этот  глобальный модульИ?

Вы уже исправили? Все правильно работает?:D

_Добавлено через 16 часов 5 минут 46 секунд_



> по ссылке скачайте обновление для 297 релиза с исправлениями по статье с инфостарта и не мучайтесь :) http://webfile.ru/4546430



Спасибо большое!:)

_Добавлено через 44 минуты 19 секунд_
Сейчас обновил 297 релиз исправлениями. Перепровел все документы за май.
Все получилось!!!! Ура!
Только вот осталась 1 копейка на счете 91.2. Но бухгалтер сказал, что такое возможно  и допустимо.:)

----------

